# Genuine Fortis?



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys I really like the look of this watch but I'm getting conflicting information from the guy's on a Facebook group, 1 says why would you even doubt the authenticity its 100% real while someone else says it's a India special.

Its buy it now price is £100 and is supposed to be 70-79, either way could you tell me how you spot that its real or fake please so I can learn.

.http://[IMG alt="2j63d5j.jpg"]http://i64.tinypic.com/2j63d5j.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

The only thing I can see is (and I may be wrong) the rotor is a different colour from the main movement, aren't they usually all the same colour?

hope this helps.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

It's an India special. Look at the logo on the dial :laugh:


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

Very difficult to tell without inspecting it close up, but I would say the dial is too good to have been restored. Google 'Fortis Tuxedo' and you do find some with very similar dials. I would say that possibly the hands have been replaced, they look too small in my opinion and the 'lume' in them too bright for a watch of this vintage.

The movement is an ETA one, possibly a cal. 2471.


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

Not sure that it's worth faking a Fortis, but sub Continent companies do tart up brands by painting the dial a colour the original manufacturer never has. If your seller is less than 100 percent I would not touch them.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The minute hand looks way too short.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> It's an India special. Look at the logo on the dial :laugh:


 Thanks for the information guy's but the logo looks the same as plenty I've just seen on google. The minute and second hand look ok to me but the hour one is very short and looks like it came off another model I've seen so maybe it's just had the hands changed but there's quite a few with hands that look too short.

The guy has 100% feedback at 465 transactions. The trouble is how do we know what to compare these things to unless every manufacturer has an archive of previous models.

Going to give it a miss because having looked at it more the hour hand looks wrong, I'll move onto the Hamilton I'm watching now but the way I'm going it's probably a fake too :cursed:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D70 said:


> The﻿ min﻿ute an﻿d seco﻿nd han﻿d loo﻿k ok﻿





















Note on these two, the minute hand will "cover" the date window on the way round, whereas, on this one, it won't ?










There hands look similar to this, which is a different model.










It is unfortunate that there is a whole "industry" of fakery coming out of the " sub continent " that casts suspicion over a lot of watches in this price bracket and appearance. I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@WRENCH Thanks bud, the second hand on the black dial looks the same length as mine with it being about half way through the hour marker but yeah the hour and minute hand look like they come off another model.

Is @Redwolf right in saying the rotor should be the same colour too and the logo looks the same as the champagne coloured one @it'salivejim@it'salivejim ?

I'm a complete noob so forgive the questions please :drinks:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Steve D70 said:


> @WRENCH Thanks bud, the second hand on the black dial looks the same length as mine with it being about half way through the hour marker but yeah the hour and minute hand look like they come off another model.
> 
> Is @Redwolf right in saying the rotor should be the same colour too and the logo looks the same as the champagne coloured one @it'salivejim@it'salivejim ?
> 
> I'm a complete noob so forgive the questions please :drinks:


 I have no idea. It could be a new one but the main problem with these cheap Fortis (and many other brands) that are everywhere on eBay is that they just look wrong.

Even if some of the parts are original, and it's a big if, they won't be original to that watch. The dials are usually badly repainted/fixed and the sum of the parts just looks like a dog's breakfast, after the dog's eaten it and spewed it back up on the carpet.

In a word, avoid!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I have no idea. It could be a new one but the main problem with these cheap Fortis (and many other brands) that are everywhere on eBay is that they just look wrong.
> 
> Even if some of the parts are original, and it's a big if, they won't be original to that watch. The dials are usually badly repainted/fixed and the sum of the parts just looks like a dog's breakfast, after the dog's eaten it and spewed it back up on the carpet.
> 
> In a word, avoid!


 This is why I never buy used watches, only new.

And yeah, everything about the dial on the OP weather looks wrong to me, but maybe that's just because it's super ugly. Gold on gold on gold... Blugh... Puke in my mouth a lot.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

JayDeep said:


> This is why I never buy used watches, only new.
> 
> And yeah, everything about the dial on the OP weather looks wrong to me, but maybe that's just because it's super ugly. Gold on gold on gold... Blugh... Puke in my mouth a lot.


 So good to have you back. Twit!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> So good to have you back. Twit!


 Come on though, seriously... Gold hands on a gold dial in a gold case. It's just way too overkill.

But as far as being fake, the only thing I see, which may be an optical illusion due to picture angle, is that nothing on the dial seems at all aligned. It just all looks off to me. And yes, of course, the midget minute hand is clearly all sorts of wrong.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I recently got caught out by hands and when I was put right, it seemed amazing that I had not spotted how over-heavy the hands looked on what was an elegant watch - they were clearly not right. This time, looking at your potential Fortis purchase Steve, I am not going to be caught out again - the hands look shrunken in length as if they had been taken from a smaller ladies' watch and are just not right. Then one looks further into the watch for other pointers, as members have already on this fascinating thread.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@JayDeep I know what you mean bud but triple gold is hardly the worst thing ever seen on a watch, also I'm colour blind so it looks good to me :rofl:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Steve D70 said:


> @JayDeep I know what you mean bud but triple gold is hardly the worst thing ever seen on a watch, also I'm colour blind so it looks good to me :rofl:


 Good on you mate! Lol


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

When it comes down to it, dear Steve @Steve D70, a watch purchase is a very personal thing and although a decision can be guided or informed by others with regard to certain matters, you are, and should be, the final arbiter on whether to buy a particular watch or not. For all of us watchies, the key words are surely "enjoyment" and "appreciation."


----------

